# Today on RO-Saturday



## Elf Mommy (Jul 11, 2009)

[align=center]






Happy Birthday, kirst3buns!

slave to Basil!






[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]Farewell to sweet *Sean.Korr and Sophie's *darling boy passed away on Thursday evening. Please share your condolences for the loss of this beautiful jumper. 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Flashy* would appreciate it if everyone on the forum could check the Tribute Video thread to see if the names are correct and whether or not you lost a bun this year. Thank you![/align][align=center]







[/align][align=center]







*Bubsi* has adopted 2 little bunnies and needs some advice![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]If you've never seen a nesting doe, Peg's lionhead can show you how it's done![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*OakRidgeRabbits *has a couple friends writing a bunny comic! It's funny AND adorable! Go Check it out![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Sounding the Bunny Alarm! TreasuredFriend's bunnies were worried about her and they were ready to let EVERYONE know![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]We've all been waitin for Mister photos! Pipp has given us one, and hopefully she'll start a blog for him and share more![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*apis96 *is worried abouthousing young littermates together. Go see if you can answer the questions![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Rayen *has some beginning bonding questions about Quinn and Briar[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Biscotti is in the house!!! Go read about the new NIC cage!!![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*kirbyultra* thinks Toby is ready for the big snip. What do you think?[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Zouave *shares his favorite bunny statue![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center](this is a different statue)[/align][align=center]Inspired by TreasuredFriend's thread, Luvmyzoocrew is asking What makes your buns Thump?
[/align][align=center]view_topic.php?id=47515&forum_id=1[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] 





[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Send some positive thoughts out to and say your prayers for:[/align][align=center]Shainabee's Miley who may be developing a sore hock.
[/align][align=center]Flashy's Hope who isn't hopping quite right.[/align][align=center]Faerin's Peter who may have mites.[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]*bunnymommy76* has some questions about benebac and what type should be used. 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*newtobunnies* is concerned about *Sophie's*fur. It seems to be shorter and lighter.[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]





Have you participated in the Monthly Weigh In?!? How much do your bunnies weigh this July 2009? Keep track in this monthly weigh in and then we can start comparing month to month if there are any drastic changes!




*sheandg *is sharing a gorgeous photo of a lionhead bunny, asking about her mane, and she wants to knowif there are any American Fuzzy Lop breeders around? 

[/align][align=center]





*Rayen* is wondering about Quinn's breed.[/align][align=center]*Brabbit97* also wants to know about her bunny, Chewy's breed!
[/align][align=center] 
[/align][align=center]









Wabbitdad's Wabbit Herd 2009--Dave has such a way with words! Go read his endearing and amusing stories of his herd and family!
[/align][align=center]Bunny and Elly--Bunny pictures and new stories from Stan who is bunny-sitting![/align][align=center]Blog for the Bun-Buns!--Someone had some remodeling done! Go encourage new bunny digs photos!!![/align][align=center]Peg's Place -2009--There's NESTING going on!!![/align][align=center]The Irish Bunnie's Burrow--Gracie will be looking for some help soon with sexing the lil ones! Keep an eye out for those posts![/align][align=center]Soooska's Bunny Burrow 2009--Someone is resisting kisses!!! Go read to see who it is![/align][align=center]The Secret Life of a Texan Bunny Harem Master--in Zeus' second posting in his journal, he talks about bunnies NOT being mascots, that we shouldn't compare one bun to another...especially one loved and lost, and what having a harem can REALLY be like! Go catch up with this big bun with the big personality!!![/align][align=center]Smokies and D.C.; Saskatoon Sweethearts--Old and NEW photos of the sweethearts! Go see the start of their new NIC enclosure![/align][align=center]The Sad, Strange Life of a NCISaholic--Janet is giving us a rundown of what house-sitting was like! 
[/align][align=center] 






This week the Yearbook will be put together. Look for it this weekend! Thank you to everyone who has participated and made this possible!!!






 Do you have a tattoo sleeve? *Okiron *wants to know how much you had done at one time.[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Gues what Fran saw on her Vacation!!! This is a MUST SEE![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Brandy456 *got pierced! A piercing discussion has ensued! Please join in! 
[/align][align=center]Warning....Graphic photo below! [/align][align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Flashy (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for the mention about the Tribute thread Minda 

With the yearbook, is it something that you have been looking into selling? That people could actually buy? A sort of fundraiser like the calendar?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you for mentioning my blog.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 11, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Thanks for the mention about the Tribute thread Minda
> 
> With the yearbook, is it something that you have been looking into selling? That people could actually buy? A sort of fundraiser like the calendar?


I think, this year at least, it's just going to be free to look at, print, download, etc. If it is successful, it could be something we offer in the future.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 11, 2009)

You some how managed to get the year book link set up to go to Ali's blog.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 11, 2009)

LOL that's funny.  ...I'll change it later, though...I'm all involved with yearbook set up.


----------

